# New Puppy - What is She?



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this forum, and am enjoying it very much. I and my family have recently adopted a puppy from a local shelter. While we've had dogs/puppies previously, we've never gone through a shelter. Lucy arrived here in NJ from a kill shelter in KY (along with her sister, who is completely black w/short hair). I'd love opinions as to what breed(s) Lucy might be. The shelter has her info as Rottweiller mix. Our puppy trainer (puppy training - new to us also!) thinks rotti/golden retriever. Someone else has said rotti/german shepherd. 

She is about 3 1/2 months in these photos. At 4 1/2 months she weighs about 35 lbs.

While knowing what breeds she might be won't change how much we love her, I though it would be interesting to figure out!

Thanks 
PS Her tail was cropped in KY


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

She is sooo cute. Its kind of hard to tell, but I would say she does have rottie in her. It might be easier to tell when she's full grown though.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Our New Puppy - What is She?*

i'm not sure, but she's is ADORABLE!


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy - What is She?*

Oh yes, thank you. We love her. She is strong-willed, but very playful too.


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

Agrees with Rottie - what else will be hard to guess until she matures. Maybe Husky?


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Yes, you are probably right about knowing more when she's older. Her fur seems to keep changing


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a Rottie/Chow to me.


----------

